# Mom injecting her 8 year old daughter with Botox



## briannas auntie (Feb 21, 2011)

Have all of you seen this on the news and on Good Morning America? A mom in California has been injecting her 8 year old daughter with Botox, claiming that she is trying to prevent her daughter from having any wrinkles that would prevent her from becoming a model later in life. The mom also waxes her daughters legs and pubic area, to prevent any pubic hair from growing (according to what I read on another website). The worst part of all of this is that the 8 year old said on Good Morning America that all of this stuff hurts and she's cried, but afterwards is happy and loves how she looks and her friends are jealous of her.

I can't believe that some parents these days are so obsessed about their children's looks that they would go so far as to inject their children with Botox they buy off the internet (the mom refused to say exactly what site she gets it from, claiming that it is from a reputable supplier and that she tests it on herself first)! I also think it is horrible that a mom is waxing an 8 year old, thinking that it will prevent any body hair from growing. That is a myth. Plus, since the 8 year old doesn't have literally any hair to wax off, the mom is literally riping away skin (the mom claims her daughter has peach fuzz for hair), which done enough, can get infected and irritated.

I have seen that show Toddlers and Tiara's, and I think its a horrible show, because it shows girls being treated as objects for a prize or trophy. No girl should ever be treated like that in my opinion. I feel that those pagents should be banned. I saw one mom on that show yell at her daughter because she didn't do a talent just perfect, and another kid on there that threatened to beat up the judges who marked her down. It ruins a kids self esteem and can cause psychological problems later on down the road (like eating disorders, obsessive/compulsive, or anxiety disorders).

Why can't parents allow their girls to grow up strong and proud of who they are, without prettying them up to make them someone they are not?

Jessie


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, I heard about this story the other day. Freaking disgusting. I feel bad for that little kid.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I saw this on the news today and it made me want to


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

She lost custody her child. I saw that in today's newspaper.

I'm beyond revolted. It's one thing if a 17 year old and her mom discuss possible "beauty amplifiers" and come to some common ground.. but to inflict this sort of thing on a child is abusive in my opinion.


----------



## mar123 (Apr 14, 2008)

A new twist to the story:

http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/19/botox-mom-false-fake-hoax-kerry-campbell-sheena-upton-daughter-injections-good-morning-america-gma-inside-edition-the-sun-lies-lied-child-protective-services-ucla-medical-center/

She now says she was paid to lie and has medical proof she never injected her daughter with botox.


----------



## briannas auntie (Feb 21, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mar123*
> 
> A new twist to the story:
> 
> ...


I honestly don't believe this for a minute. I think its an excuse to get her kid back. But, once she gets her child back, she will just start doing all of this again. I think the mom has beauty issues and she is just making her daughter think she is ugly, even when she's not.

I still feel that Botox should only be used for medical purposes such as for people with spasticity and for neurogenic bladder, NOT cosmetic.

Jessie


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

I think I just was talking about this at a dinner party last week.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briannas auntie*
> 
> Why can't parents allow their girls to grow up strong and proud of who they are, without prettying them up to make them someone they are not?


Because too many of them realize the massive importance our society still (and arguably even more so then ever) puts on the physical attractiveness of women. Pretty people are worth more to our society (not IMO, but that is what most of main media tells us) so in fact by that reasoning, you can't argue that any good parent would protect their daughters only valuable commodity (their sexuality).

Obviously I don't really think that, but I can understand (to a degree) how mothers could become so obsessed with the social success of their children that they are willing to go to extremes, especially when it is SOLD (not just by doctors, but my mainstream media) as normative, harmless and even beneficial. I worked at a school in Argentina and when they had funrasier dinners for the school, one of the raffle prizes was a series of botox injections, and several students between the ages of 14 and 17 came back from summer vacation with new and "improved" body parts. For many young women in many parts of the world, a lack of stereotypically sexy, attractive features means a lifetime of hard work and poverty. Sad, but still very true for much of the global community.

Don't tell me Women and Men are equal today with stuff like this going on.

I feel very sad for the family in this story,

I also think it's not impossible she was paid to tell this story, but what does that say about her integrity? Iffy at best.


----------

